# kernel trap 19 with interrupts disabled



## xolod-ru (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi All! 

Today in the logs revealed: 

```
Sep 4 21:04:21 root kernel: kernel trap 19 with interrupts disabled 
Sep 4 21:04:21 root kernel: NMI ISA 3c, EISA ff 
Sep 4 21:04:30 root kernel: kernel trap 19 with interrupts disabled 
Sep 4 21:04:30 root kernel: NMI ISA 2c, EISA ff 
Sep 4 21:04:57 root kernel: kernel trap 19 with interrupts disabled 
Sep 4 21:04:57 root kernel: NMI ISA 2c, EISA ff 
Sep 4 21:05:31 root kernel: kernel trap 19 with interrupts disabled 
Sep 4 21:05:31 root kernel: NMI ISA 3c, EISA ff 
Sep 4 21:07:30 root kernel: kernel trap 19 with interrupts disabled 
Sep 4 21:07:30 root kernel: NMI ISA 3c, EISA ff 
Sep 4 21:08:18 root kernel: kernel trap 19 with interrupts disabled
```

Disable interrupt 19! 
What's most surprising during a week on the server, no work was performed ... And unto him did not fit! 
Maybe someone knows how to bring back to life freebsd 6.4?


----------

